# Is A Slide Topper Needed?



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi:

I'm looking to buy a 210TRS in the near future, and was wondering if a slide topper was needed or not. I have searched these forums, and found a few who have them, but it looks like most don't.

So, what is your opinion? Do you have a slide topper or not, and do you think they are a good thing, or not needed at all?

Thanks
Chris
Stumpy75


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Go with the slide topper.We have one and love it.Keeps the roof clean and far less chance of a leak from top of the slide.I didn't realize these were available until joining this site.Our last unit never had a slide so i didn't know anything about them.I say go for it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are not any made for the rear slide and the side slide is only sometimes needed to keep most debris out but it can still blow into the area between the topper and the slide roof so the area should still be inspected if possible before bringing in the slide when camping in an area where a lot of leaves or pine needles have fallen.

Water leaks from the slide are possible but not common so I would not get one if that were the main concern.

One issue that does have significant benefit from a topper is as a sun shade. In the southwest the sun is intense and the slides do not have much in the way of insulation. Keeping the direct sun off the slide will help the AC work better.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for the replies so far!









Since I'm looking at the 210TRS, it only has the rear slide. That's kind of what I was questioning.

I've never owned a RV with a slide of any kind, so this is kind of new to me.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I have the older version of yours, the 21rs. I don't have a topper. Only thing that gets in is a little water when putting the slide in. That is rarely and living in the land of rain, I would say the rubber scraper does a pretty good job. I always carry a sweeper head on an extendable paint handle to push the majority off the slide.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

I did not know they had slide toppers for the 21 rs?


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't think they have them available as an option from Keystone, but it does seem like that size should be available aftermarket. Maybe not?

The 210TRS has only a rear slide, so that was what I was think of.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

sonomaguy said:


> I don't think they have them available as an option from Keystone, but it does seem like that size should be available aftermarket. Maybe not?
> 
> The 210TRS has only a rear slide, so that was what I was think of.


Its not a standard aftermarket size. The only time I have seen it done was when an awning was cut to width and adapted to attach to the top of the slide.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Check this link: Pop Up Gizmos I have contacted this manufacturer concerning his cover for my 210RS. He stated that he could make a custom cover if I would just send him the dimensions required. He was willing to work with me to get it right. I have NOT followed up to get his cover but wanted to pass this along.









Everything I have read about his product leads me to believe that it would work with the trailer. It would seem that securing it to the trailer would take a little inventiveness but the end result could mean better insulation and protection. It probably would not be something to put in place for an overnight stay but for longer camping trips it would be cool.... literally. Good luck Camper!


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

That Pop Up Gizmos link is a good product. Several rigs ago, I had a popup, and had end covers from him on it. Very well made, and they did help a lot on the popup...

Going to look at a 210TRS tomorrow in Muskegon, Mi. Who knows, I might be an Outback owner real soon!









Sounds like I might shelve the topper idea for a while too. Didn't realize that the right size may not be made for the rear slide. I'm learning!


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a 2009 210rs and have never really seen the need for a topper. Before I close it up, I use a brush to clear off any leaves or sticks. If it is wet, I use a long handled squeegee to clear the water. Only takes a few minutes. I always travel with a small stepladder so reaching the top is never an issue. Got the two sided brush/squeegee with the adjustable length handle at lowes for under 10 dollars.


----------

